# What's with the no gloves??



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess it's a fad? It's dangerous people. Put yer gloves back on! :skep: Discuss...


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Gloves are key*

When I'm riding, it's usually not something where I'm not working hard. Even if it's downhill, I'm usually working pretty hard trying to be fast. I sweat when I work hard (I think that's a normal response) and my hands get sweaty. I wear full fingered gloves all year just to keep grip on the bars. Nothing's worse than having your hands slide all over sweaty grips. When I first started riding, my hands slipped for a second on my rigid, and I hit the wrong rock, which put a SERIOUS dent in my rim and ended with my nuts meeting the top tube and slamming into a tree at speed. :madman: 
Riding without gloves? I don't get why you'd do it, but it just seems dumb :nono:


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Riding without gloves is okay in the dry, with dry hands. But as soon as your hands start to slip you may want to think about some gloves. If your trying to be faster the last thing you need to think about is your hands slipping on the bars or feet on the pedals for that matter. No one is going to force you to wear gloves or not, but if you slip a grip by way of not using gloves you have no one to blame but yourself!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

first time you fall and get scrapes you'll be back wearing gloves again.....also they grip better with sweat, moisture, water, and rain


----------



## Muttely (Jan 6, 2009)

I like riding Gloveless, you get a better "Feel" from the bike, but its so cold at the moment the gloves have been on a fair amount!


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I guess I don't understand why it matters to other people...

(I usually wear gloves)


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Glove Police.. a subset of the Helmet Police Department


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

blender said:


> Glove Police.. a subset of the Helmet Police Department


actually it always comes down to preference by the individual


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

If you ride where cactus, rocks and all things look to remove skin like we do in Arizona, then its not even a question of gloves or no gloves, but rather a question of do you have enough glove.

I ride the Rockgardn Fate's and probably go through a pair a month since one good fall and they are toast.


----------



## Diggidy (Jan 1, 2008)

blender said:


> Glove Police.. a subset of the Helmet Police Department


If you ride your bike without a helmet you're a ****ing idiot. No excuses, any riding style, you should have a helmet on.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I've ridden gloveless a couple of times (accidentally) and they resulted in scraped hands, losing grip and numbness. So yeah gloves are the way to go.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Diggidy said:


> If you ride your bike without a helmet you're a ****ing idiot. No excuses, any riding style, you should have a helmet on.


haha.. no question there
you'll never find me without a helmet OR without gloves on a bike.. even commuting I wear both, but that's personal preference..

which is what my Glove Police comment was about in the first place.. it's personal preference, some people ride gloveless or helmetless 'cause they chose to, some think those people are idiots, some people could give a damn either way.

so in the end.. who cares?
I'd much rather discuss what Sam Hill will be wearing for the next WC race.


----------



## jking09 (Jan 7, 2009)

who's ever been riding really hard and their hand slip off or you have to readjust constantly? =/ i prefer the gloves..
plus i think the gloves are kinda hot


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Chicks dig scars duh....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

blender said:


> Glove Police.. a subset of the Helmet Police Department


**throws keys at your crotch**

I'm an officer with the Cup Check Police Department, from Kupcheque County.

And you failed my test.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Diggidy said:


> If you ride your bike without a helmet you're a ****ing idiot. No excuses, any riding style, you should have a helmet on.


Tell that to the hipster fixie riding crew.

No lights, no brakes, whipping through downtown at 25-30+, with nothing but their girlfriend's pants, slip-on Vans, and a vintage french cycling cap on.

I have a difficult time feeling sorry when one of them gets hurt, even if it was a car that illegally pulled out in front of them.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah well it's their funeral...


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Sam Blenkinsop










I wear gloves


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

He's wearing a nice watch, too.
*
FAIL.*


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Tell that to the hipster fixie riding crew.


hahha I thought that trend was just with the fixie riders where I live


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

jking09 said:


> who's ever been riding really hard and their hand slip off or you have to readjust constantly? =/ i prefer the gloves..
> plus i think the gloves are kinda hot


I forgot my gloves for one ride and now I keep a spare pair in my car. In 10 miles of rather easy trails, I nearly killed myself.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Well i wear gloves and shin/knee guards, but i don't be wearing a helmet.

But i'm not planning on putting my teeth through my fricking stem any time soon, nor in the last 20 years of riding. But put me on a road bike and i just can't manage to keep away from opening car doors and immovable solid objects that you can see from 300 paces.


----------



## Diggidy (Jan 1, 2008)

blender said:


> haha.. no question there
> you'll never find me without a helmet OR without gloves on a bike.. even commuting I wear both, but that's personal preference..
> 
> which is what my Glove Police comment was about in the first place.. it's personal preference, some people ride gloveless or helmetless 'cause they chose to, some think those people are idiots, some people could give a damn either way.
> ...


Yeah man I didn't direct that at you; I was just making a comment in connection to your helmet police comment. They can go on and do what ever they want; but when ever I hear of someone getting into a bike wreck, if they didn't have a helmet on I just tune them out... and having worked at one of the biggest bike shops in this country I've heard plenty stories.

As for the fixie crowd, I find that only the posers don't wear a helmet. I know a few guys around Milwaukee that are those hard core fixie riders; no brakes, their bike lock chain belted around their waste and the classic vans on; that still pull a helmet out to ride.

It may not look the coolest; I know that my XL helmet over my watermelon of a head looks gigantic, but the thing has saved me plenty of times from losing a headbutting contest with any number of rocks you can find on Southern Wisconsin trails.


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

All I wear is gloves... Nothing else. I don't like the way the clothes and helmet protect me but I like the extra grip on the bars.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> He's wearing a nice watch, too.
> *
> FAIL.*


And he hates gloves! It's madness I tell you. :eekster:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

WC win :thumbsup:

I'm all about protection, but hes got the results Ive seen him tear it up here in NZ its something else, and hes not the only young dewd doing it, I know not why, I don't understand it!

I did DS and DJ myself with no gloves but not DH or Moto no way, I don't no how he does it but he can amazing, Sam or Sam this year


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

I enjoy racing without gloves, I started like that in 05, its just comfortable. Plus I use those yeti grips which are super tacky and comfortable. Sometimes I use gloves though...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

jeng said:


> And he hates gloves! It's madness I tell you. :eekster:


I'm pretty sure he's humming to himself while he rides, and when he doesn't know the lyrics, he just says "Meow".


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


> I enjoy racing without gloves, I started like that in 05, its just comfortable. Plus I use those yeti grips which are super tacky and comfortable. Sometimes I use gloves though...


I keep eating **** while racing so I need to wear gloves!!!!


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

RYAN E said:


> I keep eating **** while racing so I need to wear gloves!!!!


I'm betting that the gloves won't help!!!


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually, i just break my Troy Lee helmets when i crash


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

I never wear gloves now, lost way too many and never really liked em....my hands never slip off


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

One day, I'll go back to moto gloves, MTBs dont last maybe that's why he not wearing any, by the end of his run they fall apart


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I never wore gloves riding BMX. You just learned how to ride when your hands got sweaty. I started out mountain biking and tried a few sets of gloves and just wasn't getting comfortable so I just went without them and theat's the way it's been ever since. Even in the wet, muddy, slick condition of the PNW I just leave the gloves in my pocket. The only time I wear them is when it's cold out.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

If you ride and dig an excessive amount then your hands get so many callouses that your hands become like gloves anyway. Your girlfriend saves money on expensive exfoliating creams due to the roughness of your hands. In addition, it's cheaper never having to buy/replace them and you "feel" the bike better. Tabletopping is easier too because the grip rotates in your hand faster. The advantages are endless.

Oh, and it is easier to color coordinate your gloves with your elbow pads.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

I also never understood why in the World Championships racers wear skin suits but leave the visor on their helmet. Wouldn't the visor create a lot of wind resistance?? Perhaps they should wear those weird things roadies wear in the time trials.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gloves, helmets... pah! Sissy's - not in my day


----------



## Muttely (Jan 6, 2009)

Yay, someone else who agrees you feel the bike better! if im racing in the wet, gloves are For sure, but casually riding it depends if they are within my line of sight when i get my bike, if not, its gloveless!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

last time i rode gloveless, i ended up with gravel in my palm. now i have scars. awesome.


----------



## CheeseSoda (Jan 8, 2007)

I run Oury's and padded gloves... What's this "_feel_" you speak of?


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's humming to himself while he rides, and when he doesn't know the lyrics, he just says "Meow".


lots of sig material here


----------



## familybikingmusic (Apr 30, 2008)

Gloves vs. no gloves is like the age old question flat pedals vs clipless for DH. 

Previously all I rode with is gloves, but this summer I started experimenting, and I must say I really like the feel without gloves. I'm not sure what it is, but unless the gloves are very very snug then they just feel loose and it's as if my hands are going to come right off. I alternate now, trying to find which I like better. Either way its preference. It's not something like a helmet where safety is taken into consideration. Realistically gloves really aren't much safer then no gloves.


----------



## mtnbkr123 (May 15, 2007)

I cant believe no ones said it... 

Gloves all the way. No glove, no love


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not so much safety for me (even though I've never gone gloveless, so i probably don't realize how much they protect), I just hate how my grips feel on bare hands. I also like having a little soft spot to wipe my forehead with...and they just make you feel so hardcore!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

markw1970 said:


> Gloves, helmets... pah! Sissy's - not in my day
> 
> View attachment 422735


Honestly, I've always dreamed of taking one of those classical bikes down a trail. Just to say I did it. I'd eat **** about 30 times, but hey....I did it.

I use gloves and shin guards all the time now. I actually use my full face helmet a lot more now. I had a bad wreck on some single track I ride often and only had on a regular XC style helmet and hit a tree like 8 months back. My face ended up hitting my handle bars bad to the point where I busted off like 1/4 of a molar and I had some nasty cuts in my cheek. So now I have a nice hospital bill not to mention I get the joy of spending 1K at the dentist to get a crown on that tooth. It was a nasty fall. I figure more protection is better than less protection even if less would be acceptable. **** happens ya know?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

It's all about compromise, really.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I wear full fingure/armored gloves ALL the time, but don't think you can't still injure your hands.

Trust me, I'm living proof. When I took my glove off, I was not prepared for what I saw. I actually thought my finger was broken, not popped.


----------



## trentet (Oct 20, 2004)

*true story*

I got this buddy, let's call him "Meat Chip", that would not wear gloves. He was a weight lifter so he claimed his hands didn't sweat. I suggested that perhaps sweaty hands did not comprise the totality of glove positives. He politely disagreed. So last summer we're bombing down the plunge section of Cannell Meadows, 7 miles, 4400 ft descent, when just as we get within 500 yards of the finish, his back wheel washes out and he goes down. Freakishly he lands with his left hand resting palm down on his nearly red hot brake rotor. He decided he really didn't want to wear an Avid brand on his hands so from that point on he wears gloves. Fate has a perverse sense of humor.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> I wear full fingure/armored gloves ALL the time, but don't think you can't still injure your hands.
> 
> Trust me, I'm living proof. When I took my glove off, I was not prepared for what I saw. I actually thought my finger was broken, not popped.


Can I get a bread roll and mustard with that hot dog?

Seriously, though - ouch... ! Hope it got better quick and that the ground/tree/etc came off worse


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

*i forgot once...*

i forgot my gloves and hated my life....i think i have something like 4 or 5 pairs in the car now......excessive but awesome


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

How is this a thread........?

Wear them if you want, don't if you don't!


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

I crashed in pacifica once while not wearing A glove. Took them off to air out my hands and lost one. at the end of Mile I hit the very last jump that gaps over a little ditch and ended up getting 6 pea sized rocks pulled out of my hand along with 10 stitches to keep it shut. Gloves are good.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

I wear gloves, they are great for using the terry thumb/finger to wipe sweat out of the eyes. The extra padding helps prevent fatigue too. Plus they are "shocker" gloves, so they are always good for a laugh. Haha. :thumbsup:

I typically don't wear a helmet, I have yet to find one that is comfortable with my mohawk. I'll wear one for group rides, or if I'm going to do something crazy (like a day of downhilling). I feel it's my right NOT to wear one (unless required by law), just as it is my right to carry a firearm with me. But that's a discussion for another day...

Rep_1969-I'm going to pretend your picture is fake, because it is way too nasty looking to stomach! What exactly did u do? 



horse of iron said:


> I crashed in pacifica once while not wearing A glove. Took them off to air out my hands and lost one. at the end of Mile I hit the very last jump that gaps over a little ditch and ended up getting 6 pea sized rocks pulled out of my hand along with 10 stitches to keep it shut. Gloves are good.


On really hot days during the summer, I will bring a second set of gloves with me if I know I'll be riding more than a few hours. I just tuck them in my Camelbak. It feels good to slip on a dry set mid-ride!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

+1 to 2 pairs of gloves. i love throwing on a dri set after i eat/smoke/rest on the big ride or at the liftservice


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

CheeseSoda said:


> I run Oury's and padded gloves... What's this "_feel_" you speak of?


exactly.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

markw1970 said:


> Can I get a bread roll and mustard with that hot dog?
> 
> Seriously, though - ouch... ! Hope it got better quick and that the ground/tree/etc came off worse


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------

